#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Τεχνική έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου με τον Ν.4495/17

## kajoanna

καλημερα
Αναζητώ καποια εφαρμογή ωστε να φτιαξω Τεχνική έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου με τον ν 4495/17
υπαρχει κατι;

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα,

Δες *ΑΥΤΟ* και *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## kajoanna

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------

